
Want To Work In Video Games? Get An MBA - paulsb
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/4/want_to_work_in_video_games_get_an_mba
======
jcl
What they mean is: "Want to make more money at a video games company? Be a
business or marketing person, not a developer."

